# Desayuno, comida y cena



## Student1706

Wie sagt man auf Deutsch: desayuno, comida y cena? Ich möchte auch wissen ob sie unterschiedliche Essen haben oder ob es Unterschiede zwischen deutsche und spanische Essen gibt.


----------



## baufred

*el desayuno - das Frühstück
la comida - das Mittagsessen, das Essen (en general), die Mahlzeit, die Nahrung/Speise
la merienda - die Vesper (Imbiss am Nachmittag)
la cena - das Abendessen*

... y, por supuesto hay diferencias entre la comida de España y Alemania ... en general .. y, como en España, hay muchos platos diferentes - según las provincias ... y, además el horario y el "tipo" de la comida/las comestibles es/son diferente/-s

.. a comparar ... para mejorar tu alemán, las siguientes páginas web en mi lengua materna:

http://www.enforex.com/spanisch/kultur/spanische-essgewohnheiten.html
http://deutscheecke.blogspot.de/2008/02/essgewohnheiten-der-deutschen.html
http://www.deutsch-werden.de/essgewohnheiten-deutschland

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Student1706

Student1706 said:


> Und der Unterschied zwischen Mittagessen, Mahlzeit und Nahrung/Speise? Ich weiss es bereits dass Essen ein *allgemeines* Wort ist.
> Vielen Dank!


Entschuldigung


----------



## baufred

... para diferenciar y detallar más ... (pero en general son más o menos sinónimos!):

das Mittagessen - la comida a mediodía
die Mahlzeit > comer los comestibles
die Nahrung - los productos de alimentación (en general)
die Speise - los productos de alimentación tratado y listo para comer

Saludos  -- baufred  --


----------



## Student1706

baufred said:


> ... para diferenciar y detallar más ... (pero en general son más o menos sinónimos!):
> 
> das Mittagessen - la comida a mediodía
> die Mahlzeit > comer los comestibles
> die Nahrung - los productos de alimentación (en general)
> die Speise - los productos de alimentación tratado y listo para comer
> 
> Saludos  -- baufred  --


Creo que no he entendido muy bien lo que significa Mahlzeit porque "comer los comestibles" da sensación de verbo. La duda me surge también al acabar en -zeit, por si tuviera quizás algún significado relacionado con "tiempo" o "momento".
¿Cuál es la diferencia más detalladamente entre Nahrung y Speise?
gracias


----------



## baufred

... en estos casos, llegar al grano (más profundo) ... es poco difícil, porque ya significa lo dicho la explicación en alemán al mismo nivel ...

... a intentar: 
>> Mahlzeit: ejemplos del uso de la palabra en contexto alemán <> español:
http://es.bab.la/diccionario/aleman-espanol/mahlzeit
>> el saludo: Mahlzeit!  >>  ¡Que aproveche!
>> y, si buscas una relación con el tiempo, entre otros aspectos del significado amplio de Mahl"zeit" > tiempo de comer

Nahrung, más bien: Nahrungsmittel = las comestibles > el alimento > todo lo que puedes comer con/sin preparar en la cocina
Speise: en general: alimento compuesto de comestibles ya preparado en la cocina para comer ... aunque se usan la palabra en las regiones de Alemania de vez en cuando poco diferente en el sentido ...

¡Ojalá te sirva!     

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## osa_menor

Student1706 said:


> Creo que no he entendido muy bien lo que significa Mahlzeit porque "comer los comestibles" da sensación de verbo. La duda me surge también al acabar en -zeit, por si tuviera quizás algún significado relacionado con "tiempo" o "momento".
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia más detalladamente entre Nahrung y Speise?
> gracias


Hola Student:
Este tema es igual de complicado que en español lo de la diferencia entre _la comida_, _el alimento_, _el nutrimento_, _los comestibles_, ...
A veces _Nahrung _y _Speise_ pueden ser sinónimos con la noción de _alimento_ ( mayormente in textos antiguos y en textos de la Biblia) y a veces no. 
En la noción de nutrimento hoy en día se usa _Nahrung_. 
En la noción de guiso sólo se usa _Speise.
_Te doy unos ejemplos:

Nahrung:
_Bücher sind* Nahrung* für den Geist._
_Kinder*nahrung* ist für Kleinkinder._
_Man sollte dem Feuer keine neue *Nahrung* geben._
_El pan es un alimento básico_.
_    Brot ist ein Grund*nahrungs*mittel_. 
_    Brot ist ein Grund*speise*mittel_.

Speise:
_Welcher Wein passt zu welchen* Speisen*?
Puddung ist eine Süß*speise.*
_En la electrotécnica usamos_ *Speise*spannung_._ 
*                                           Nahrungs*spannung _

En el título del menú se escribe:
*Speisen* und Getränke.
*Nahrung* und Getränke. 

Con respecto a _Mahlzeit_:
Los _Mahlzeiten_ son: _Frühstück_, _Mittagessen_, _Vesper_ (en mi región) y_ Abendbrot_.

Espero haberte ayudado,
Osa.

Hallo Baufred, wir haben uns überschnitten.


----------



## baufred

... aber gut ergänzt  ...

... und, sehr oft ist halt bei verschiedenen "Begriffen" die Deutung regional unterschiedlich breit angelegt ... wir haben ja auch mit der spanischen Sprache das gleiche Problem ...

Saludos ...


----------

